# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  chest fat looks like boobs want to get rid of it asap

## pg600rr

hey whats up...for some reason i have alot of fat on top of my chest... it feels like its mostly around the nipple area making me look like i have small boobs when i wear a tight shirt it really sucks and just wont leave  :Yellow Confused:  i can feel the hard muscle under it but looks horrible... is this fat or water or both and how can i get rid of it (what supps).. i know lots of cardio but looking for supps heres what i am currently taking
ON whey
gnc mega multi
flax oil
glut.
crea burst (GNC)
thinking about adding sesathin,lean extreme, maybe forza-t and what about yohimburn read on here it can help on chest and works fairly well....
also i was thinking that maybe my chest fat is contributed by estrogen levels thats why i was thinking about forza-t and or lean extreme??
age:22
6'1
190 lbs. 
BF% ??

----------


## wolfyEVH

im gonna say it is gyno from puberty.....are you sure its "hard muscle" or breast lumps you're feeling. Surgery is the only way to get rid of it.

----------


## pg600rr

positive its hard muslce it is not just under the nips...iam talking my whole chest muscle is hard but there is like fat on top of it. there is no lumps of hard bumps anywhere..no sensitivty, pain, maybe a lil puffiness if i had a digi i'd take some pics. they is no sagging or droopy but i dont like how it looks maybe i ll just try those supps and see how it goes

----------


## pg600rr

also if its not gyno (which iam 99% sure its not) then would the letro even do anything for me and what are the sides of it if any

----------


## bulldawg_28

If its not gyno then letro probably wont do much. My advice would be to go get your bodyfat tested. If its a little high, then hit the diet and cardio hard. When you get around 10-12%, and you still have chest fat then give yohimburn a try. Also, do more incline exercises for your chest, instead of flat exercises. That may help even out your chest. Hope that helps.

----------


## prolangtum

Try Rebound XT by Designer Supplements, plus a topical fat mobilizer, like Lipoderm Ultra by Avant Labs, or Yohimburn by the AF Store. But, they only work when in a caloric deficit.

----------


## pg600rr

what about lean extreme would this product help me out at all and can it be taken with the rebound XT???

----------


## tiny51

hey bro i have the same problem, ive had it since before i hit puberty, i hate it and i do cardio everyday, and have been on 2 cycles, my chest has gotten much bigger but it wont go away, i found out that my fat that is on my chest comesfrom my sides like by my lats and when i work my lats and they get wider it flattens out ill post pics soon because i really trying to get rid of it 
tiny

----------


## jugganaut

I've got it too. I work my chest very hard. I have reduced the puffyness somewhat, by doing alot of dumbbell flyes, but its that extra bit that wont go away.

----------


## pg600rr

Chest Fat Blows!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## prolangtum

> what about lean extreme would this product help me out at all and can it be taken with the rebound XT???


Lean Extrem minorly supresses estrogen, but it would be fine to take with Rebound XT. Check out the anabolicminds.com forum, they have a section specifically for Designer Supplements products, feedback, cycles, etc.

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

its simply diet bro, spot fat loss is a myth...

----------


## man boobes

What the hell is gyno from puberty?

----------


## seanw

Well your the man with the username that says it all, you tell us  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## man boobes

:LOL:  set myself up for that one  :LOL:  

Well i just did some research. Confusing stuff, but i think mines more from beeing overweight.

----------


## Positive

Are your nips sore? or do you have little bumps on your nips? If so, thats a sign of gyno.

----------


## pg600rr

no soreness or little bumps so iam going to assume mine is from something other than gyno

----------


## prolangtum

excess chest fat can be psuedo gyno, which is just estrogenic fatty deposits. and El Jugo, spot fat loss with exercise is a myth, but some products do work for local fat mobilization.

----------


## PhysicalArt

> set myself up for that one  
> 
> Well i just did some research. Confusing stuff, but i think mines more from beeing overweight.


When i first started training 11 years ago, you would describe me as a chunky kid. I indeed had a fatty chest that resembled breasts, not gyno. I know that cause long story short, I did have actual gyno 5 yrs later. Your problem is most likly due to you storing fat in your chest, not gyno. Especially if your not experiencing and pain or mass in the nipple area. The answer...be consistant with your diet and CV. In time you will lose fat in that area and your chest will have a more masculin shape. Resistance training of course will help to shape your pecs. But if you not burning, you might as well look forward to wearing a bra  :Wink/Grin: ...just kidding. You can do it... I did! take a look

----------


## SplinterCell

> When i first started training 11 years ago, you would describe me as a chunky kid. I indeed had a fatty chest that resembled breasts, not gyno. I know that cause long story short, I did have actual gyno 5 yrs later. Your problem is most likly due to you storing fat in your chest, not gyno. Especially if your not experiencing and pain or mass in the nipple area. The answer...be consistant with your diet and CV. In time you will lose fat in that area and your chest will have a more masculin shape. Resistance training of course will help to shape your pecs. But if you not burning, you might as well look forward to wearing a bra ...just kidding. You can do it... I did! take a look


You looking ripped there bro, congrats on the transformation

----------


## man boobes

Definitely no soreness, but I do have those lil bumps around the ariola (sp?)

----------


## PhysicalArt

> Definitely no soreness, but I do have those lil bumps around the ariola (sp?)


If you squeeze the bumps (like a zit) in reference, does clear/white fluid ooze out? That could be the sign of an estrogen related issue, not necess gyno. Still you will never truly know what's going on till you loose the fat or see a Dr. (Endo).

----------


## man boobes

well if I squeeze it a puss like substance comes out, but not from all the bumps.

----------


## Machdiesel

hahahah this thread got me to look at my chest n i had a few thie bumps on my nipple, only one had a puss comeout, whats that mean???>

----------


## prolangtum

> hahahah this thread got me to look at my chest n i had a few thie bumps on my nipple, only one had a puss comeout, whats that mean???>


it means quit squeezing your nipples  :Wink:  
Try it on your GF, tell her your checking for cancer  :Devil Grin:

----------


## bor

Rambo Thats You?!?!?!

Jesus Christ!!! Looking Sick!!!

----------


## meloericuk

maaan.

When my girl comes over she's like 

"who's sucking on who's titties tonight?"

Cardio and a clean diet is the way forward.

Surgery is my last favoured option.

----------


## uttyler dude

i think i saw this dude on mtv's "i want a famous face"

----------


## Machdiesel

I have this **** to, im starting heat stack, lean xtreme and sesathin tomorrow, hopefully this will help, n get my 6 pack in shape

----------


## pg600rr

i am doin m1t 4 week w/out 4ad... then 4 weeks lean extreme and rebound xt starting on the last day of my m1t cycle... so ill see how stuff is 2 months from now. BTW went to see the doc about jaw pain and while i was there asked about the gyno or fat and iam relieved to say it is def. just fat so it should be a bit easier to get rid of then gyno. TFG

----------


## phwSSJ

> You looking ripped there bro, congrats on the transformation



That avatar is funny as hell!

----------


## jo150

i would just try working off the fat around the area. if you do regular bench press then start doing decline benchpress instead. or doing more of it if you are already doing it. of course this will take a while before it works though. you gotta burn the fat around that part off. if it is on your upper chest too then start doing incline benchpress. if you are already doing both the make sure that you are using a wide grip. remember bench press is the best workout for chest by far. don't go any narrower then putting your middle finger on the little lines on the bar. (if your bar has those lines). but if you are a big guy or have wide shoulders then you will probably wanna go even farther out. flys work about half as good as bench. still need to incorperate them into the workout to hit the middle of the chest.

----------


## SwoleCat

Diet diet diet.

~SC~

----------


## Blown_SC

> Rambo Thats You?!?!?!
> 
> Jesus Christ!!! Looking Sick!!!


That isn't Rambo, although their avatars are similar.

----------


## prolangtum

> i would just try working off the fat around the area. if you do regular bench press then start doing decline benchpress instead. or doing more of it if you are already doing it. of course this will take a while before it works though. you gotta burn the fat around that part off. if it is on your upper chest too then start doing incline benchpress. if you are already doing both the make sure that you are using a wide grip. remember bench press is the best workout for chest by far. don't go any narrower then putting your middle finger on the little lines on the bar. (if your bar has those lines). but if you are a big guy or have wide shoulders then you will probably wanna go even farther out. flys work about half as good as bench. still need to incorperate them into the workout to hit the middle of the chest.


sorry man. that will build the muscle, not reduce the fat. As SC said, diet is key. None of the products will work unless your in a caloric deficit. But they will amplify the results.

----------


## Machdiesel

i have this same thing, im doing cardio 4 times a week, on a cutting diet, and started lean xtrme(lowers estrogen, i mean its not very strong, but if ur not itnrested ina cycle its a safer alternative) so hopefully this will work

----------


## BIGPAPAPUMP77

Cardio Cardio Cardio........ 3-4 Times Per Week....30-45 Min.....

----------


## Matt2499

Would Liquidex help this problem??
That is what I am thinking about taking for my chest area

----------


## cmax

I was around 190 lbs and 8% bodyfat (with near perfect pecs) up until 5 years ago at which time I totally stopped working out, stopped eating healthy, and sat on my ass eating junk food. I gained a ton of fat and swelled up to over 235 lbs and remained at this weight for about 4 years. During this time I gained a ton of chest fat. It was fat from the weight gain and not glanular tissue. 

About 8 months ago I got tired of being overweight and I started going to the gym 4 days a week, doing cardio, and eating healthy. I now weight 175 lbs and I am back down to around 8% bodyfat. I have defined abs, but I am having one hell of a time losing the chest fat.


I have been trying the following and I have been seeing good results so far:

- 2 pumps of Yohimburn ES twice a day (one application in the morning, one application at night).
- 3 capsules of Yohimbine HCL Caps (2.5 mg each) taken in the morning.
- 0.3 mg of Liquidex taken in the evening.

- Guerilla Cardio program
http://www.cs.unm.edu/~wneumann/file...lla_cardio.pdf 

- Lean Diet
Proteins: Skinless Chicken, Tuna, Turkey, Egg Whites, Venison, Powders..etc.
Carbs: Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Barley...etc.
Fats: Olive Oil, Almonds, Peanut Butter...etc.


This seems to be working gradually, but it is taking time. Damn, I totally regret sitting on my ass for those 4 years!

I don't know what else to do to make this program more effective, short of just breaking down and getting ultrasonic or tuminescent liposuction done. Plastic surgeons hate to lipo the chest area for some reason... 

Do any of the experts have any suggestions on improving the above program?

----------


## 400mtrackstar

There is only one know way to spot reduce and its not a transdermal. Any dumb #$% that says "but after using lipoderm i swear there was less fat" first of all its a placebo effect and second theres an added diuretic dumb shit. Working out one area wont cause spot reduction either, sorry. The only way is to lower body fat significantly enough to target that portion or use LIPOSTABIL with deoxycholate. But then again that will lyce anything it touches so make sure to stay subq and no deeper if you like ur muscles.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

there are actually a number of ways to spot reduce fat. topical delivery of yohimbine is one of them. There are thousands of posts by yohimburn users on 30-40 different forums. that being said the blocking of the A2 adrenoceptor will release fatty acids from areas that would otherwise not. It is spot fat reduction.

also agree on deoxycholate (which is a detergent), it causes indiscriminent cell lysis. Though its effective, just not ideal.

GH can be used to increase local fat loss. PGF2a, though causing quite unpleasant side effects, also causes fat cell apoptosis. there are a number of mechanisms that can be manipulated locally, whether via transdermal delivery or injection, to increase fat loss and as you noted even kill fat cells.


as a note- its a common misconception that fat cells are immortal, that once you have them the only way to get rid of them is liposuction. This is patently false. While it is true that once a fat cell becomes mature it is self sustaining and more difficult to bring about the conditions that result in apoptosis

----------


## cmax

> There is only one know way to spot reduce and its not a transdermal.


Well something that I am doing is definitely causing me to lose fat in the target area.

I am not sure which one of the following is responsible:

(1) Ultra Lean Diet
(2) Guerilla Cardio - circuit training sprints
(3) Liquidex - aromatase inhibitor
(4) Taking Yohimbine HCL Orally
(5) Taking Yohimburn ES Topically

So one or more of the above things are causing me to lose some chest fat, it's not the placebo effect because numerous people have agreed that it is working and they have no clue what I am doing to target this area.

Other people that I told about my plans before starting this were skeptical, but are now saying that "you are obviously doing something right" or "I stand corrected" however they all tend to come back and say well it's not spot reduction, it's just due to your diet and cardio. They will not admit that Yohimbe (taken topically and orally) or arimidex could possibly be responsible for this reduction and will only credit the cardio and diet - perhaps they are correct and it is all cardio and diet.

This is happening gradually and not all at once...

----------


## macrophage69alpha

update?

----------


## cfiler

ECA or ECY with a good diet and cardio training would help reduce total body fat. That's what I'd do. There are a few spot reducers that people swear by, but I haven't personally used any yet, so I couldn't recomend one over the other. 

When I cut, I go 500 cals under my maintenance. I do 45minutes of cardio in the morning before breakfast. ECA to help kick my workouts up a notch, plus it increases body temp for more callorie burning.

----------


## cmax

> update?


I am at around ~90% resolution after around 10 weeks of the program above. It's hardly noticable now.

I stopped everything except for the Yohimburn ES and the Liquidex which I am still taking. I am almost done with my second bottle of Yohimburn ES at which point I will stop the Yohimburn ES and taper down the liquidex.

Do you think that I will start to retain more water in this area after I stop taking the Yohimburn ES?

I guess my plans are to stay off this for a few months and if I start to regain fat in the area (even a little bit) I will do another round of this same program, perhaps swapping Letro for the liquidex.

----------


## NeedPaintoGain

hey bro, i hear where you're coming from. I got the same thing...I was a chubby kid. I never got my bodyfat way down, but my chest is hard. Its more like my nips dont get hard and it looks like I got boobs. But when my nips get hard, IM WAITING TO GET TANKED FOR THIS RESPONSE, I look jacked. Its usually just bodyfat. 

Someone said earlier its gyno...That does happen...its called adolescent gynocamestia (may have spelled it wrong)...it happens with an imbalance of testosterone and estrogen when you are growing up...however, it would be hard lumps and look like a giant cyst in most cases...trust me, its just pain in the ass fat that you have to lower your levels way down.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

there is more than one presentation of gynecomastia , fatty tissue buildup without hard tissue development is one of them. Its often referred to as "pectoral feminization".

----------


## pg600rr

i ended up getting surgery and october

----------


## bignuts

> hey bro, i hear where you're coming from. I got the same thing...I was a chubby kid. I never got my bodyfat way down, but my chest is hard. Its more like my nips dont get hard and it looks like I got boobs. But when my nips get hard, IM WAITING TO GET TANKED FOR THIS RESPONSE, I look jacked. Its usually just bodyfat. 
> 
> Someone said earlier its gyno...That does happen...its called adolescent gynocamestia (may have spelled it wrong)...it happens with an imbalance of testosterone and estrogen when you are growing up...however, it would be hard lumps and look like a giant cyst in most cases...trust me, its just pain in the ass fat that you have to lower your levels way down.


The same thing happend on me. When my nipps are hard my chest looks huge, but when they not they look like boobs.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> The same thing happend on me. When my nipps are hard my chest looks huge, but when they not they look like boobs.


this sounds like "puffy nipples" which is usually some fat, though is also usually water (bloat) due to either oestrogenic or prolactin influences

----------


## chest6

Mine are the same way..when my nips are soft my chest looks like shit. Mine is gyno tho, which I am trying to get rid of with letro right now, without luck. This is my 4th week and I haven't noticed anything.

----------


## macrophage69alpha

> Mine are the same way..when my nips are soft my chest looks like shit. Mine is gyno tho, which I am trying to get rid of with letro right now, without luck. This is my 4th week and I haven't noticed anything.


if its non responsive to letrozole it may be predominately prolactin or progestin induced. Have you tried dopaminergics like dostinex or selegiline?

IMHO the best "stack" is one that hits all angles of the puffynips problem: AI, SERM, topical yohimbine with diuretics (yohimburn es preferable  :Smilie:  ), dostinex.

----------


## chest6

Never tried dostinex..I think thats it. The cycle I got it from was deca /dbol (i know before I found this board) So it could very well be from progestin induced...I'll have to pick some up. Should I just take the normal .5mg E4D or go with more than that since I am trying to get rid of existing gyno

----------


## prolangtum

chest, pm me your addy, and ill get you a bottle of lipoderm out to you sometime next week.

----------

